# Homemade Soup



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

first time posting in this section but i figured i would share a secret recipe.

1 can of chicken noodle soup

1 jar of mushrooms.

remove water from jar of shrooms.

add the mushrooms to the soup and put in microwave for 2 minutes.



served best with potato chips and kool aid


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Will, I thought you put the mushrooms in the Koolaid?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Wash the cow poop off first!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey the cow poop is where all the flavor is lol


----------

